# Running .rpm under FreeBSD v8



## ebhakt (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi all,

I am running an AMD64 build of freebsd FreeBSD v8. I have added 
	
	



```
linux_enable="YES"
```
 to /etc/rc.conf. I want to know is it possible to install all the .rpm's available there on the internet to be installed on freebsd FreeBSD using this method.

I want to install the linux varients of skype and google chrome using this method!

Any support is welcome
Thanks


----------



## ManaHime (Jan 15, 2012)

You probably want to read the HandBook about ports and packages

and probably want to look at net-im/skype and www/chromium


----------



## ebhakt (Jan 16, 2012)

The skype has been moved to net/skype. Thanks for the info anyway. What's wrong with this port however. It says that distfile has been removed. And will not be available from the owner. Any ideas any alternatives. Suggestions are welcome.


----------



## ebhakt (Jan 16, 2012)

chromium is also not what I want. I needed google chrome not chromium. Also if i try to install chromium it says that the installation has been suspended because of bugs present in the software.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 16, 2012)

Update your ports tree. This was fixed a while ago.


----------



## ManaHime (Jan 17, 2012)

ebhakt said:
			
		

> The skype has been moved to net/skype. Thanks for the info anyway. What's wrong with this port however. It says that distfile has been removed. And will not be available from the owner. Any ideas any alternatives. Suggestions are welcome.



I have no idea, my skypes ports are in net-im/skype and net-im/skype-devel


----------



## ebhakt (Jan 17, 2012)

How do I upgrade the ports tree?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 17, 2012)

ebhakt said:
			
		

> How do I upgrade the ports tree?



Handbook: 25.3 Portsnap: A Ports Collection Update Tool


----------

